# To clean or Not to clean...



## southern Maine diver (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello everyone...

 Found this bottle last September and I'm trying to decide whether I should clean it or not...[8|]

 It was found 3/4 buried in the mud at about 28'.  I only saw this part of the bottle...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 6, 2007)

I dug a little more and pulled this out...[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 6, 2007)

Another view...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 6, 2007)

It turned out to be a nice Stoddard, open pontiled, flared lip, olive/amber medicine/utility bottle[8D]

 One more look...[&:]  Enjoy...

 Wayne


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 6, 2007)

I would definately clean it unless you are planning on displaying it in your aquarium. Nice bottle.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey, Bud...

  That's gonna look all nice an' shiny when you get it cleaned up... Glad to hear your (cyber) voice again!

  Ron


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 6, 2007)

Good job Wayne. By all means, clean it!![]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 6, 2007)

Gimmie a break Wayne. You know your gonna clean it. Don't make me sic Thumb Dude on you.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 6, 2007)

Gimmie a breake Wayne. You know your gonna clean it.

 Don't make me sic Thumb Dude on you!!!


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Wayne,ya can tell there gettin old when they repeat themselves
 Hey Wayne,ya can tell there gettin old when they repeat themselves


----------



## capsoda (Jan 7, 2007)

Gimmie a breake Wayne. You know your gonna clean it. 

 Don't make me sic Thumb Dude on you!!! 


 Oh, You mean me. Ahhh....Ummmm....... I don't exactly know how that 
 happened.[] 

 Now what were ye talkin about?????[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Shagnasty (Jan 8, 2007)

[][][]     thanks guys i needed that!


----------

